# Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

hello every one thats my first post here, I have a question some one here have experience with this fish? me and some friends(from israel), have this fishes all of them F1 and from no known reason thay are died all the time, i have thousands of fishes only with this species i have problem.
some know about special sensitivity of this species?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Have you cycled the tank? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Have you cycled the tank? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php


i have 30 tanks in my house all of them working along time i change the water every week 60%.
im not new in this hobby, i have excellent filtering and media, and i have spawns in my tanks, i dont have problem with any other malawi fish only with the red cap.

sorry about spelling mistake, english its not my first language... :wink:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_Lethrinops_ sp. "Red Cap" aren't especially sensitive - in my experience they are one of the more robust _Lethrinops_ species.

I'm not sure what caused them to die. Did they just die overnight? Any noticeable symptoms prior to death?

_FYI your English is good for not being your primary language - at least I can understand what you are posting._ :thumb:


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> _Lethrinops_ sp. "Red Cap" aren't especially sensitive - in my experience they are one of the more robust _Lethrinops_ species.
> 
> I'm not sure what caused them to die. Did they just die overnight? Any noticeable symptoms prior to death?
> 
> _FYI your English is good for not being your primary language - at least I can understand what you are posting._ :thumb:


THANK 4 YOUR ANSWER, CAN I ASKED WHAT SPECIES OF LETHRINOPS U HAVE? THEY R DIED AFTER SOME MONTH WITHOUT ANY SUSPICION SIGN, THEY EAT NORMALLY, SWIM, EVERY THING LOOK NORMAL. AND THE MOST STRANGE THING IT THEY ARE THE ONLY THAT DIED(I HAVE A LOT OF MALAWI FISHES).


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I had two species in the past - _Leth_. sp. "Red Cap" Chirwa and _Leth_. sp. "Deep" Malopa.

The Chirwa don't get quite as big as the Itungi if I remember correctly - but both should have a bolder disposition than other _Leth_. species (like the "Deep" Malopa I had).

Did the fish group die in a short period of time, or did you lose one fish at a time over a longer period of time? With no physical symptoms it may be hard to determine cause of death.


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> I had two species in the past - _Leth_. sp. "Red Cap" Chirwa and _Leth_. sp. "Deep" Malopa.
> 
> The Chirwa don't get quite as big as the Itungi if I remember correctly - but both should have a bolder disposition than other _Leth_. species (like the "Deep" Malopa I had).
> 
> Did the fish group die in a short period of time, or did you lose one fish at a time over a longer period of time? With no physical symptoms it may be hard to determine cause of death.


I NEVER HEARD ABOUT RED CAP CHIRWA CAN U GIVE A LINK TO PROFILE?
THE GROUP DIED IN SHORT TIME WITHOUT ANY PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS THAT THE REASON I ASKED THIS QUESTION ITS VERY STRANGE I NEVER SAW IT IN OTHER FISHES.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is my photos of the pair I had: http://www.cichlidforums.com/gallery/sh ... hp?cat=653

Other people's: http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/sho ... php?t=6851

I have a few videos on my YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SpydersCichlids

And I will send a PM with a link to someone else's on Aquabid.

I'm still not sure what caused the quick death though. Did they come from different water parameters than what you have in your tanks?


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

why_spyder said:


> Here is my photos of the pair I had: http://www.cichlidforums.com/gallery/sh ... hp?cat=653
> 
> Other people's: http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/sho ... php?t=6851
> 
> ...


Thanks again i saw your chanel and enjoy,although i not a big fan of mabuna the king sizei it one of my favorite(what do u feed them vegetarian or carnivore food?)
my red cap came from the same water parameters, and its cant be the reason because they died month after i brought them. 
i will also send a link to some of my tanks.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I use to have 2 lethrinops also, one was intermedius, and one was a albus kande. I had both for a few months. They both seemed like they were doing fine. the intermedius died one day for no apparent reason and the albus died a month or two latter with no apparent reason also. I probably will not ever own lethrinops species again unless its an all species tank. My all male tank is a little aggressive but I didn't really see the lethrinops getting beat up at all.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

shahar75 said:


> (what do u feed them vegetarian or carnivore food?)


I have always fed all my Malawians a mixture of spirulina/vegetable flake with decapsulated brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

why_spyder said:


> _Lethrinops_ sp. "Red Cap" aren't especially sensitive - in my experience they are one of the more robust _Lethrinops_ species.


I agree that the red caps are probably one of the toughest. My red cap use to run my tank and still doesnt let anyone else push him around. I have 2 males and 2 females in a 100g right now waiting to put them in a 45g. I also have a large Lethrinops Longipinnis Nteke that does well in a hap/peacock tank, but that probably has more to do with his size as only my Rostratus is larger than him. I had two Intermedius and 2 Mbawa, but i am down to 1 each now as I sold off the others. These 2 species are a lot more timid, at least in my experience.

Its hard to say what happened to your fry. Were they in a tank by themselves or with another species of fry and if so what species? If they were by themselves it could be a freak accident where something got into the tank like some kind of cleaner or detergent.


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

After you comment, I think the problem in the genetics of fish, there are only one source of fish (wild), probably has some genetic defect specific parents and that's why the F1 did not survive for long.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

shahar75 said:


> After you comment, I think the problem in the genetics of fish, there are only one source of fish (wild), probably has some genetic defect specific parents and that's why the F1 did not survive for long.


Though this is possible, you should know that wildcaught fish and the F1 generation both have the maximum amount of genetic diversity. It's the F2, F3 generation, etc where there would be an increased risk for some kind of genetic disorder (although even in such a scenario it would likely only affect ~25% of the fry and not the whole tank).

More likely is that some kind of toxin got into the tank. Or the fry may have been raised in poor conditions before you purchased them, thus they were prone to illness.


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

More likely is that some kind of toxin got into the tank. Or the fry may have been raised in poor conditions before you purchased them, thus they were prone to illness.

not possible toxin all the malawi would died not only the red cap, the source i bought them its the best farm in Israel, Professional and Sterile, i boght from them many fishes(most of them copadichromis), and no one died. i have thousands of malawi fishes including fry this Phenomenon happend me only with the red cap.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

We are trying to help you. Your replies seem very defensive and they don't need to be. We're asking about things because you didn't give much information initially.

You have provided very little information about the tank setup and other water parameters. Without this, we can't really help you.

In addition, how much time passed between the first fish dying and the last? It's a very different story if that time is 3 hours vs. 3 days.


----------



## shahar75 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> We are trying to help you. Your replies seem very defensive and they don't need to be. We're asking about things because you didn't give much information initially.
> 
> You have provided very little information about the tank setup and other water parameters. Without this, we can't really help you.
> 
> In addition, how much time passed between the first fish dying and the last? It's a very different story if that time is 3 hours vs. 3 days.


Perhaps because of the language I seem defensive, but I'm really trying to find a reason for this issue is why I write an external forum, and thank everyone who relates. The fish died within days of each other, believe me I'm changing the water once a week 60% + anti chlorine (prime), ammonia and nitrite = 0, just checking with you had a problem with this species we havent this fish enough time in Israel to express an opinion, when i understood from the friends here that the fish not more sensetive from other haps i think i know the reason...any way i thank every one that help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not heard at all in the US that this species was more delicate than any other hap. :thumb:


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah man I`m sorry that you had a bad experience with them. They are really awesome fish and you must have gotten a bad stock or something as they are a pretty hardy species. I wouldnt give up on them if you can find more from a different supplier.


----------

